# Dubai Visa - GCC Resident got rejected!



## abuabbass (Oct 29, 2017)

Hello,

I am a resident in Kuwait and applied a visa to Dubai using my Kuwait Residency permit but it got rejected. What can be done to get this resolved?


----------



## twowheelsgood (Feb 21, 2013)

That depends upon why you were rejected doesnt it ?

Why was it rejected ?


----------



## Chocoholic (Oct 29, 2012)

twowheelsgood said:


> That depends upon why you were rejected doesnt it ?
> 
> Why was it rejected ?


^^^^THIS^^^^^

You'd need to contact immigration, but they may not reveal why you were rejected. Just try again and see what happens.


----------



## abuabbass (Oct 29, 2017)

twowheelsgood said:


> That depends upon why you were rejected doesnt it ?
> 
> Why was it rejected ?


I am not sure, I have no criminal records, I am already a resident in Kuwait. Is there a way for someone in Dubai to go and check or what people usually do after a rejection if they have no previous issues? Thanks.


----------



## Sunder (Mar 11, 2014)

abuabbass said:


> I am not sure, I have no criminal records, I am already a resident in Kuwait. Is there a way for someone in Dubai to go and check or what people usually do after a rejection if they have no previous issues? Thanks.


Try to apply visa through a travel agent or hotel in Dubai. Maybe that helps.


----------



## twowheelsgood (Feb 21, 2013)

abuabbass said:


> Is there a way for someone in Dubai to go and check or what people usually do after a rejection if they have no previous issues? Thanks.


Yes, you ask the person who applied for you, to find out why it was rejected. they should know as anyone with any common sense on receiving a rejection would ask 'why ?'

Just because you have residency in Kuwait, does not mean you could get UAE residency.

Are you applying for UAE residency while you have a valid Kuwait residency in the same passport ?


----------



## Timeport (Apr 2, 2016)

abuabbass said:


> Hello,
> 
> I am a resident in Kuwait and applied a visa to Dubai using my Kuwait Residency permit but it got rejected. What can be done to get this resolved?


Do you have dual natinoality? Did you apply as Lebanese?


----------

